# G-Slate stuck



## alinaqvi (Dec 14, 2011)

So I was an idiot and while trying to download clockwork recovery mod to unlock my bootloader with 3.1, I downloaded rom manager and accidently hit flash clockwork recovery so it rebooted and was stuck on LG Logo stating "has valid kernel image magic value mismatch" so after consulting some very nice folks at the mIRC channel #G-Slate I ended up doing the unbricker method to downgrade from 3.1 to 3.0.1, well I put the tablet in apx mode ran the command "lsusb" downloaded the proper files went through the whole partitioning files and reinstallation only to be stuck with a blank screen since I didn't have my g-slate plugged in to AC power i was told to let it charge and then try doing it again. so i left it charging over night and then did the samething again only to get the same results, odd thing was thought everytime i ran the lsusb command my pc read my tablet even after hitting the reset button and holding it for a bit. checked my vol buttons to insure they weren't stuck then hit the reset button again to no avail. it wouldn't restart, so i finally left it off charge for few days to see if it would drain the battery completely and then may i can restart it. well today when i plugged it into the charger for about an hour now, i can't seem to get it rebooted or get it in to apx mode which i was able to do before. I am really hoping that you folks can help me out because I have nowhere else to go since both T-Mobile and LG have refused to help me or honor the manufacturer's warranty because I bought it off a coworker who doesn't have the receipt anymore. please someone help me.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

The only thing that you needed to do, was to flash the stock kernel back on the device, and it would've booted just fine. Anyhow, please look at this wiki page. It's going to require the disassembly of your slate to get it to work. Talk to zub in the irc channel, he has already revived his slate doing this method. Good luck!


----------

